# Time to Wash and Wax



## cruzanhr (Mar 19, 2012)

Need suggestions on what to clean my aluminum sided travel trailer with and should I wax it. I have a lot off detailing and was told not to buff anything.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 19, 2012)

Well thought I had already answered this with my opinion.  But can't remember yesterday so will say again.  I have the aluminium sides on our MH.  I use Mothers liquid wax and it works fine for me.  Try to wax once a year.  I have found that the black streak remover made for boats works best.  The streak remover for rvs did not work.  You can also use awesome which is very cheap and can be found in dollar stores.  Use caution and try on small area first,  i also sue the Mothers detailing wax for quick spots.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 19, 2012)

well I going to wash at mine tomorrow, and put it back under the cover. I notice the color is changing to yellow. But there againg, if it was going down the road the pollen would blow off.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 20, 2012)

Our high today was 39 so instead of washing and waxing I went out and ran the engine for about 90 minutes, turned on the heater and sat at the steering wheel dreaming.  At least my MPG was not all that bad.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Steve I told you that you had all winter to move south where it is hot already. Hey I feel your pain, I wished we was out, but the pollen has me down. I got to get better before rolling the wheels over


----------



## Triple E (Mar 20, 2012)

Woke up to 3" of fresh snow this morning.  :concern:  I don't understand why this global warming is passing us by.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Steve I really do feel your pain, but here we suffer thru the pollenthat create sinus infection, which I have now. It not funny staying up all night coughting sneazing, running nose eyes, I just just feel like He**. But I get this every year so I was expected it. The Dr. gave me meds. I sure hope they work .


----------



## C Nash (Mar 20, 2012)

Well today we have just been sitting in the shade watching barges go up the river.  Wind has really been blowing so no fire tonight.  Campers having a sing along up the river a few sites. Fresh air good for the nose Hollis.  Come on over.  Steve no cold here come on down.  Dogwood in full bloom and spring has sprung.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 21, 2012)

Citrus trees in blossom - everything smells nice.  Oak trees in blossom - now my white truck is pale yellow - and sticky.  Temps in the mid-80's - time to head to Alaska.:excitement::excitement:


----------



## Triple E (Mar 21, 2012)

H2H1;76831 said:
			
		

> Steve I really do feel your pain, but here we suffer thru the pollenthat create sinus infection, which I have now. It not funny staying up all night coughting sneazing, running nose eyes, I just just feel like He**. But I get this every year so I was expected it. The Dr. gave me meds. I sure hope they work .



Hollis, you need to come up here for a couple of months.  We won't see yellow till late May or early June.  By then all of the yellow will be gone down South.  :distracted:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I wish I could Steve, but Maria has promised her daughter we would keep the GKs at least once a week. So that has stopped us some what, but a little camping is better than no camping


----------



## dfedora (Mar 21, 2012)

Steve 
Sorry to hear you are having a hard winter. Last winter we broke a record with the most snow I think it was around 80+ "
This year we had almost a snowless winter only 7" all winter on the east coast. Today its almost 80 and tomorrow maybe 85 . 
    So maybe there is hope for you next year.  Oh if you run your engine and don't go anywhere isn't 0 mpg


----------

